# Wanted: DMR chain tensioner and wheel set



## Twenty Inch (26 Sep 2008)

Hi

I'm building up an MTB frame into a single speed. It's an experiment, as the frame has been kicking around in the cellar for too long and deserves to be back on the road.

I have sprocket and spacers (Thanks Palinarus), but need the chain tensioner.

I also need at least a rear wheel, as the one that I planned on using is FUBAR. I could use a front wheel too, although I can swap around from the other bike.

Can anyone help? I'm happy to pay a reasonable amount of beer tokens.

Cheers.


----------

